# Weekend report



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Well what can I say, the weekend was more of the same....phenomenal redfish action! Easy limits every day by all our boats and all in different spots so the fish are all over! The water quality is good and the rising temps will result in the trout making an appearance in the next week. This early part of the year is a very underrated time to fish in Venice Louisiana. The fishing is great and the crowds are small. Don't miss out on your trip of a lifetime! Give Jodie a call to get your date, 504-912-7021


----------

